# ascaso i2 mini?



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

hi, looking for my first grinder.

only be used for espresso.

is ascaso i2 mini any good? plastic (abs) model.

there is now an offer for 130Euro for this model and don't know what to do.

read somewhere it has a problem with grind retention. is it that bad?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I had the original iMini and it wasn't very good. It was very noisey, had terrible retention and eventually the worm gear started adjusting itself.

Suggest saving up a bit more for a Eureka Mignon or something second hand.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i'm in a country that we don't have any (and i mean - any) second hand market for coffee machines, grinders, tampers and so on...

we even have a single coffee roaster, who sells kinda average coffee....


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Where are you? Is shipping from the UK going to be too expensive? If not we have classifieds here which you should be able to see in a few more posts.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

read this

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compact-grinder-1-closerlook.pdf


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i'm in Moldova


----------

